# Adaptateur SATA Firewire 800



## Warnershoot (16 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche un cable permettant de connecter directement un disque dur sans boitier au port firewire du mac.

C'est à dire une connexion SATA, une alimentation pour disque SATA et une connexion Firewire 800.

Est-ce que ça existe ?

Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelque chose comme ça ?


----------



## Warnershoot (16 Février 2011)

C'est ça, sauf que lui ne gère que 500Go et n'a pas d'alimentation SATA :-(


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2011)

Alors celui là pourrait être le bon; mais c'est plus cher et en plus ça n'est pas un cable :rose:

Ca ? (mais c'est au japon)


----------



## Warnershoot (17 Février 2011)

Le japonais il a l'air un peu bidouillé, et l'autre ce n'est pas un cable :s 

Merci quand même de m'aider à trouver ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2011)

Warnershoot a dit:


> Le japonais il a l'air un peu bidouillé, et l'autre ce n'est pas un cable :s



Le japonais, il n'est pas vraiment bidouillé, mais c'est du Fw400, pas 800, je crains que le dock ne soit actuellement le seul moyen en Fw800. Perso, pour le "câble", je me suis contenté de l'USB2, car pour une solution de dépannage, ça va bien aussi (l'alimentation est fournie, et en plus du SATA, ça fait aussi l'IDE, en 2,5 et en 3,5 pouces).


----------



## Warnershoot (17 Février 2011)

Pas mal pour dépanner, je vais y réfléchir ^^


----------



## herszk (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour.
Et ça, ça ne ferait pas l'affaire ?

http://www.grosbill.com/4-seagate_a...informatique-_disque_dur_externe&utm_content=


----------



## Warnershoot (17 Février 2011)

J'ai vu ça, mais c'est pour un type de disque dur particulier non ?

Edit : Ah non apparemment ça à l'air d'être compatible tous disques durs

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




> Seagate a eu la très bonne idée de conserver une connexion standard avec une unique fiche englobant alimentation et connecteur SATA. Il est donc possible de brancher n&#8217;importe quel disque dur (2,5 pouces et 3,5 pouces) directement sur le socle.
> 
> Source



Donc c'est compatible.


----------

